
Google employees pledge $200K to engineers to go on strike - Animats
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/419163-google-employees-pledge-200k-to-engineers-to-go-on-strike
======
neom
This prompted me to look into what happens when someone goes on strike, and
was interested to read about "union strike funds" [1][2]. While I'm sure we
all have opinions about unions, it's interesting to see the support they
could, in theory, provide to create an environment of collective bargaining.
I'm not a software engineer, but wonder if software engineers what that?

[1][http://archive.unitedafa.org/contract/negotiations/strike/va...](http://archive.unitedafa.org/contract/negotiations/strike/value/default.aspx)
[2][http://files.cwa-union.org/for-locals/Strike-Preparation-
Loc...](http://files.cwa-union.org/for-locals/Strike-Preparation-Local-
Officer-Guide.pdf)

